# Feel like I'm eating myself to sleep???



## Buzz19861436114853 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm trying to bulk myself but feel my intake of food is causing me to crash in the afternoon, I try and average my kcals between 4000 and 5000 a day but since I have started this I get very very sleepy in the afternoons so sleepy that my eyes are stinging like hell and feeling like I could just collapse at any second, I look to nail 2000 kcals by 12 each day and average the next 2000~3000 over the afternoon with me training from 6till 8 each night is this usual when first starting out with making a massive jump in the consumption of kcals, in previous I've never been really much of an eater and this has been a massive mental strain to make sure I'm consuming the kcals required any help greatfully recieved


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

big cans of monster or relentless will help lol - also give u some more cals


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

buzz do u have large meals or spread little and often throughout the day to make up ur cal goals?

u taking any gear as this can affect it?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's best to build up your eating gradually just as you would with increases in your weight training. Big jumps in anything are usually a shock to the system.


----------



## Buzz19861436114853 (Jun 21, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> buzz do u have large meals or spread little and often throughout the day to make up ur cal goals?
> 
> u taking any gear as this can affect it?


My meals are little and often as can't stomach big meals all in one go and nope not on any gear

Regards to relentless I'm on about 7 coffees a day lol as I'm a tiler so there in constant flow lol


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

ok we ll maybe change up the food a bit

u can use olive oil to ur advantage mate excellent for bulking purposes u can drink like me if ur a dirty bastard or jus add it ur food - measure it out tho

c. 800/850 cals per 100ml u cant go wrong


----------



## Buzz19861436114853 (Jun 21, 2012)

Got the olive oil


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> ok we ll maybe change up the food a bit
> 
> u can use olive oil to ur advantage mate excellent for bulking purposes u can drink like me if ur a dirty bastard or jus add it ur food - measure it out tho
> 
> c. 800/850 cals per 100ml u cant go wrong


I dont mind having a slug of it tbf


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Anymore than 500 - 600 kcals in one go makes me feel tired, especially if its a higher carb meal.


----------



## Buzz19861436114853 (Jun 21, 2012)

First Slug of the Olive oil and it came back up after an hour :S second attempt tonight and so far so good as mixed it in with some Milk

Any other suggestions on how to try keep it down???


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

how big are you to be eating 5000 cals a day natty?


----------



## Buzz19861436114853 (Jun 21, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> how big are you to be eating 5000 cals a day natty?


12 1/2 Stone Just (Muscular i have very very little body fat always have) Never been a good weight gainer fast metabolism


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I add it to my shakes.



Buzz1986 said:


> First Slug of the Olive oil and it came back up after an hour :S second attempt tonight and so far so good as mixed it in with some Milk
> 
> Any other suggestions on how to try keep it down???


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

Get some ravenous & matador mate! I love the combo, 4000cals smashed! Easy!


----------

